# Addaing Substrate



## tywtly (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, I have a 55 gallon tank (reef in progress) with nothing in it except a firefish, a cleanup crew, 50 lbs live rock, and 20 lbs crushed coral. I want to add another 20 lbs of crushed coral. Can I do this?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

YOu can but be advised that crushed coral is bad to have as it can trap poop and uneaten feed. Which inturn will raise your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels. I would recommend useing reef sand.


----------



## tywtly (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I know, but it's just too expensive. But I can just add more, right? Oh, BTW, I know I have to rinse it first.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes you can I was just informing you that it can trap alot of waste. But you can add more.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you ever feel that something about this hobby is "to expensive" then this is not the hobby for you. Cheapskating it by will only led to disasters that will upset you so much that you'll throw all the money and hard work you've done, in the garbage. It's your choice though.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

my lfs sells aragonite sand cheaper than crushed coral. If you dont want live sand (which can be expensive) aragonite is better than crushed coral.


----------

